# A little something different.........



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Here's one I just finished for Sleepyhead. It's a re-build of a Lami 1502.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Wow, nice lookin work man.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Wow!!!!!!*

Thats a sweet lookin rod.


----------



## Gar (Oct 2, 2005)

"Top Shelf" job there. Did you make your own Decals? Just the right amount of marble, IMO


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

looks sweet...


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks for the comments guys. The decals were made by decal connection. They're great people to deal with.


----------

